# Maybe a rooster?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

We bought some buff orpington chicks about a month ago. They were supposed to be pullets but two of them are developing big red combs. The picture attached is a comparison between what we think is a rooster and a pullet. What do you think?


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I agree, probably a rooster. I would wait longer to be sure though.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's a side view of his head... Two of them look much different from the others.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Even when you buy pullets you will still get about 1 in 10 being a rooster. They don't really have a 100% way to sex them and have so many chicks to sort through so some roosters end up with the pullets. And yes I'm pretty sure that one is a rooster chick.


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

My guess is rooster.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I'd say a rooster too..... The good thing is my buff orpington roos were the friendliest ones I ever had! And were SOOOOO pretty!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well we got 5 barred rocks and 5 buffs as part of a 4H chicken show project. Three of the chickens have to be sold in november. Maybe they will let us sell a rooster or two? Two of the five appear to be roosters. Great to know they are friendly! I have a brother, who actually owns these chicks, so it's good to know we don't have to worry about a mean rooster. I know there's no way to know for sure but figured it was worth asking


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is a rooster.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Most likely a rooster, but my Buff girls have rather large combs. They didn't get them until later though


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

christinajh said:


> Most likely a rooster, but my Buff girls have rather large combs. They didn't get them until later though


Three of them have a little bit of development but not like the other two. They should all be the same age... got them from a hatchery.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

The best way to tell with buffs is more the color of the comb then the size. Roosters have redder darker combs. That is a rooster. Also roosters tend to be a darker yellow color then the hens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Spot app.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

It's their beaks that make it more obvious. Usually boy beaks are very wide and curved as well as dark


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I vote roo.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

I too am going to vote roo! I also have to agree that our Buff Orp Rooster has been the most gentle and best tempered alpha we have seen so far. We have fun making guesses each year on the same question - roo or hen. We have learned though, that you never really know until they crow or lay eggs. :lol:


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

An important trick to having a rooster that's not mean is to NOT make a pet out of it.

They aren't very smart, and if you make a pet out of them then they will see you as another chicken. This is bad, because when puberty hits them they have to decide what kind of chicken you are.

Are you a potential mate? They will court you to find out, and if you don't respond properly then that only leaves them one other choice:
You are a potential rival who must either be dominated or driven away!

If you don't make a pet out of them then they will retain just the faintest hint of fear, and that translates to respect.

Oh, and your chick looks like a rooster to me, but I would wait until they are a bit older before you decide for sure.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I disagree with the above. I've never had a mean roo, and [almost] all my chickens are tame. I do have a couple girls from my Blue Copper Maran line that don't really appreciate the cuddles though. I handle each chick I hatch out, and personality is one of the things i selectively breed for. If the juvenile roo shows any aggression at all (we only had ONE back in 2009)-he's grown out for slaughter. We hatch hundreds of chicks, usually raise between 25-70 new chicks a year for personal use.


----------

